
My Favorite Science Fiction (and Non-Fiction) Books - mojoe
http://compellingsciencefiction.com/blog/2016-12-18.html
======
unkeptbarista
I'll counter with:

1) Dune - Frank Herbert

2) Mote in God's Eye - Niven & Pournelle

3) The Lord of Light - Roger Zelanzy

4) Xeelee Series - Stephen Baxter (Or the Manifold: books)

5) The Well World Saga - Jack L. Chalker (Stick with the first 5 books)

~~~
mojoe
Thanks, I haven't read 3-5, I'll definitely check those out! Dune is
incredible, although it always felt a little too much like epic fantasy for my
tastes.

